

The MIT Guide to Hacking - xtacy
http://stuff.mit.edu/afs/athena/activity/h/htgamit/text/2005/HackingSection.txt

======
mitko
>> A dean, who had been informed about the hack after the arrest, went down to
bail the students out. He pointed out to the detective that the battery-lined
coats were only circumstantial evidence. At this point the dean opened his own
battery-lined coat and declared that “all Tech men carry batteries.”

Unfortunately, these times where MIT officials will protect students seem to
be gone by now.

~~~
jacobolus
You don't think if an MIT frat was planning a harmless(ish) prank of the
Harvard–Yale game today, and some Harvard students learned of it and tried to
get the MIT students arrested, that the MIT deans would be looking to help
their students out of trouble?

~~~
mitko
Definitely. There was a case a couple of years ago. Search "Star Simpson" for
more info.

Edit: the case was not about hacking "oficially"

------
lucastx
HTML version: <http://jottit.com/qd874/>

------
10ren
"View source" renders it with wraparound.

~~~
keefe
this is the final precept, obfuscate your knowledge...

------
sdp
It would be neat to see some of these places (tomb of the forbidden ladder,
bricked in showers at the library, etc), if anyone knows where to find
pictures.

~~~
splat
I can't help with pictures of MIT, but there are a few pictures of some
interesting places in the Caltech steam tunnels in this essay:

<http://pandora.caltech.edu/~antognini/tunnels.pdf>

~~~
jacobolus
As a final project for a photography class a year ago, I wandered across town
and took many photos of the MIT tunnels. None are online (maybe I’ll put some
up someday, but since these pictures worked much better as 16"x16" prints, I’m
not sure how well they’d work at a few hundred pixels on a side on a screen),
unfortunately. In any case, I recommend everyone who spends any substantial
amount of time in the area wander around down there sometime. It’s an
interesting eerie mood (especially at 3 AM) found in few other places.

~~~
sdp
My school has 5km of (heated!) tunnels connecting all the buildings on campus,
but since they're open to the public they don't feel eerie at all.

I'd like to see your pictures if you ever put them online. =)

------
some1else
I like this one <http://hacks.mit.edu/Hacks/by_year/2010/upside_down_lounge/>

------
sabj
Great piece! I love the hacking ethos of the MIT hacks / hackers. One of my
recent favorites was their Harvard Master Chief / Halo 3 hack:
[http://www.joystiq.com/2007/09/25/the-best-thing-youll-
see-t...](http://www.joystiq.com/2007/09/25/the-best-thing-youll-see-today-
john-p-harvard-goes-halo/)

------
dschobel
One of my favorite google easter eggs is support for smoots (the unit
mentioned in the article, equivalent to the length of a Mr. Oliver Smoot when
lying down).

[http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=convert+1+smoot+to+feet](http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=convert+1+smoot+to+feet)

------
PigBoyOhBoy
This brings back many happy memories of crawling through filthy ductwork in
search of hidden spaces. I still have a box with rolls and rolls of B/W
negatives that I shot in '83 to document some of the secret places at MIT. All
I need is about 40 hours of free time and I'll scan them all...

------
ivarv
For more on urban exploration check out <http://www.infiltration.org/> and the
handy dandy companion book "Access All Areas" (
<http://www.infiltration.org/aaa.html> )

------
billmcneale
For a guide to hacking, the author knows surprisingly little about HTML
formatting.

~~~
cdawzrd
Hint: Not everything on the world wide web is a HTML page.

